#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Doorsnede X30D truss

## @lex

Beste forummer,

Ik ben op zoek naar een tekening van een doorsnede van een X30D truss. Afmetingen daarbij zouden zeer gewenst zijn. Ik wil driehoekige speakertjes maken die precies in deze truss passen. Ik heb het idee dat de spaken (of hoe noem je de pijpjes die de hoofddragers aan elkaar verbinden) met zijn drieën geen zuivere gelijkzijdige driehoek vormen, maar een gelijkzijdige driehoek waarvan de hoeken (door het naar binnen 'uitsteken' van de hoofddragers) iets afgerond moeten worden.

Als iemand deze tekening met bemating heeft zou ik deze graag ontvangen!


Met vrinedelijke groet, @lex

----------


## moderator

De ene truss is de andere niet.
Ondanks dat de diameter redelijk overeen zal komen, kom je bij verschillende fabrikanten in verschillende lengtes dwarsspijltjes tegen in de trusslengtes.
voor de prolyte producten is internet ideaal: http://www.prolyte.com/downloads/bro...lyte_truss.htm

Even jouw type opzoeken en de klara!

----------


## Upgrading your system

De ene truss is idd de andere niet, echter noemt de topicstarter wel netjes zijn trussmodel, wat de vraag opzich dus niet onduidelijk maakt.

Waar ik het wel mee eens ben is de link naar prolyte zelf. gegevens zijn hier te vinden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Mod en Upgrading hebben het toch bij het rechte einde.
Er zijn veel te veel product-specifieke vragen die telkens met een simpel antwoord zijn te beantwoorden, maar dan wel vanuit de bron!
Leer eens te denken bij stellen van de vraag - en leer dan eens zoeken.

Ik ga toch ook niet bij een Bovag-aangesloten VW garage vragen of ze weten met wat voor boutjes een Opel uitlaat gemonteerd moet worden. Wie weet er nou meer van X30D dan de firma die die truss zelf maakt?
Bij Interal iets vragen over Eurotruss of Prolyte? Ik vermoed dat je geen antwoord krijgt. 
Bij de FEM (Federation Européènne de Manutention) = club van hijs-hefwerktuigboeren in Europa, een product-vraag stellen over Demag of Verlinde? Ook al zouden ze het weten.... die sturen je naar de fabrikant zelf.
Bij het Ned. KeuringsInstituut voor Houtbewerkingsmachines weten ze heel erg veel over die dingen, maar het je een product-vraag over een ELU of een Black&Decker, dan sturen ze je echt naar het betreffende merk.
Dat besef zou hier ook best wat meer mogen postvatten.

----------


## Paul Klomp

> Bij Interal iets vragen over Eurotruss of Prolyte? Ik vermoed dat je geen antwoord krijgt.



Ligt eraan hoe het humeur die dag is Rinus!

----------


## @lex

> Ik ga toch ook niet bij een Bovag-aangesloten VW garage vragen of ze weten met wat voor boutjes een Opel uitlaat gemonteerd moet worden. Wie weet er nou meer van X30D dan de firma die die truss zelf maakt?
> Bij Interal iets vragen over Eurotruss of Prolyte? Ik vermoed dat je geen antwoord krijgt.



Beste Rinus en anderen. Dank voor de reacties. Ik heb dit al proberen uit te zoeken op de site van prolyte. Ik ben daar niet verder gekomen omdat de dikte van de spaken (hoe noem jij deze Rinus) nergens wordt aangegeven. Dan is het berekenen van de binnendriehoek onmogelijk!

Dan inhoudelijke reactie op een niet-inhoudelijke reactie op mijn vraag:

Ik ben hier op een forum. Vragen staat vrij! Als het een vraag is die al eerder gesteld is dan is het ok dat het topic wordt gesloten. Deze vraag is voor zover ik weet niet eerder gesteld en was ook niet onder te brengen in een ander Topic zonder de reactie te krijgen waar ik naar zoek.
Ik stel mijn  vraag dus op een forum en niet bij een branche-organisatie of bij de concurrent van prolyte! In die zin is het dus niet een vergelijkbare situatie als RInus hierboven uitgebreid omschrijft.

met vriendelijke groet, @lex

PS als er mensen zijn die deze info wel hebben: laat het me alsjeblieft weten!

----------


## moderator

Van welke lengte X30D wil je welke afmeting?

Wil best even met een meetlint voor je aan de gang, maar is het wel handig wat je precies wil weten!

Dikte van de zijstaven kan ik voor je opmeten, maar welke ruimte wil je ingemeten hebben.

ps. In mijn (witte, is dat de meest recente?) catalogus van prolyte kon ik deze specs ook niet vinden, nog niet bij de hand gehad dat ik het zou willen weten en verder is de prolyte catalogus bijzonder compleet uitgevoerd.

Wanneer je specs wil hebben over een product dan zoek je contact met een producent, in zoverre vind ik je vraag hier stellen niet de meest directe weg.
In Leek hebben ze een bijzonder charmante receptioniste/telefoniste en een bijzonder welwillende binnendienst. Me dunkt dat een belletje sneller en vollediger is dan modje met zn meetlint...

----------


## Upgrading your system

doe het allebei. dan geef je hier de maten door die je wil weten zodat 10 mensen voor je gaan meten en vervolgens bel je prolyte.
vervolgens post iedereen zijn antwoord met als enige reply: Dat wist ik al lang.

erg collegeaal is het niet, maar in het vervolg weet iedereen de maat uit zijn hoofd te noemen.. Wedden??

----------


## rinus bakker

Spaken - tuurlijk 
Hoe die dingen echt heten is natuurlijk ook niet te vinden op de Prolyte site 
of op dit forum...
Mensen die echt aantonen te lui zijn om zelf ergens moeite voor te doen krijgen ook een soortgelijke respons.
Oh, enne - mag ik ook nog even je pincode? 
Scheelt mij weer het gedoe van installeren van allerlei skimmingapparaten (...)

----------


## @lex

Beste Mod,

Aangezien hier zich alleen maar mensen aan het opwinden zijn wil ik je bij dezen vriendelijk verzoeken dit Topic te sluiten. Ik volg je raad op en bel de bevallige dame in Leek. Me dunkt dat ik deze info hier niet hoef te posten omdat iedereen die deze info nodig heeft hiervoor Prolyte dus lastig moet vallen.

Had gehoopt te kunnen putten uit de enorme kennisbron die dit forum is. Blijkbaar mag je dus geen vraag stellen naar zaken waarvan wellicht al kennis bij de forumgebruikers aanwezig is, maar die nog niet gepubliceerd staat. Mijn idee was dat dit juist de essentie is van een interessant forum. Ik zal bij mezelf te rade gaan of ik hier nog wil komen als dit de reacties zijn.

Voor degenen die wel inhoudelijk hebben gereageerd op mijn vraag: dank voor jullie moeite!

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

vond het al de goeie kant opgaan toen iemand in post#3 zijn toestemming gaf om te linken naar prolyte. 

samenvattend : je wilt speakers hebben in een x30d? neem JBL-control3's, of meyer MM4's... kun je lekker de hele zomer in de zon zitten, ipv allerlei trussen na te meten en plankjes te figuurzagen...... Biertje erbij: voor je t weet is het weer december...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dat lijkt me eerlijk gezegt nog de beste tip tot nog toe.

----------

